# Smoking meat to preserve it??



## jeanne (Nov 10, 2011)

I love some of the great info on this site, and got so excited about some of the instructions I just couldn't wait for the next installment and downloaded the "course".  Is there a section or any information on smoking hams and bacon to finish "curing"?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

The best place to go is the search feature. Just type in what your looking for & a bunch of related threads will come up. If you find you have specific questions that you can't find the answers to then go to the pork forum & post your question for bacon & ham.

Also Jeanne, may I welcome you to SMF, your gonna have a lot of fun here!


----------



## lowpull (Nov 10, 2011)

I am also a member on http://www.wedlinydomowe.pl/en/      It seems the two sites would go hand in hand. It deals with sausage making and meat curing.  A lot of good information on both sites.

I edited the url to put in the missing slash, so now anybody coming across this post in the future will go to the english version instead of polish.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

First off welcome Jeanie to SMF. You'll like this place for there are alot of folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. You will find alot of good recipes and techniques here also. so with all that said:

Welcome to your new Addiction


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family...JJ


----------



## jeanne (Nov 10, 2011)

ummm, Thanks lowpull; but I can't read Polish.


----------



## lowpull (Nov 10, 2011)

http://wedlinydomowe.pl/en/     I guess I missed the last slash, the /en/ points towards the english language site.

sorry about that


----------



## charcuterieguy (Nov 16, 2011)

lowpull said:


> http://wedlinydomowe.pl/en/     I guess I missed the last slash, the /en/ points towards the english language site.
> 
> sorry about that


It's too bad that Chuckwagon guy has hijacked the place.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 21, 2011)

and just to think;----------------

I finally was successful two years ago in giving up smoking------------------

                    and you guys want to get me addicted to ------------------

                                            smoking.

 ps.  I'm planning on smoking turkey this week, wish me luck.


----------



## roller (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for joining us here at SMF...Good luck on your turkey...


----------



## james fletcher (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing

This is the New sight for english


----------



## james fletcher (Dec 4, 2011)

!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## cayotica (Feb 25, 2016)

thanks for the link  it went to the site like it so far thanks again. Jim :sausage:


----------

